# White Widow



## Gumber (Dec 20, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how to grow this strain? I've had so many problems and i've read that the white strains are the pickiest type of MJ...Is this true?  Please help


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 20, 2006)

Gumber said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me how to grow this strain? I've had so many problems and i've read that the white strains are the pickiest type of MJ...Is this true? Please help


*We have grown White Widow a few times and it's a bit nute sensative. Other than that it's a pretty easy strain to grow.  *


----------



## schlendrake (Dec 29, 2006)

White Widow is all I've grown in the last year so any help i can give you i will.


----------

